# te willen aanwezig zijn / aanwezig te willen zijn



## marrish

Hello,

For a couple of days I've been seeing the following notice in my lift:

Mogen wij U vragen persoonlijk op deze vergadering te willen aanwezig zijn of U te laten vertegenwoordigen [...]

The word order has made me think whether it was not possible to say it better, like ''aanwezig te willen zijn''. However I can't make up my mind since the notice is by a native speaker while I'm not one.

Can you please discuss the matter so that we can get more clarity on this matter please?


----------



## bibibiben

You're completely right. It's "aanwezig te willen zijn". It wouldn't surprise me if the writer added "aanwezig" after having written the full sentence and somehow got mixed up.*

There's something odd about "aanwezig te willen zijn" as well, though. I would leave out "willen", as it's more likely that the writer ultimately wants the people to be present rather than just to be willing to be present.

*Unless you live in Belgium. There's a phenomenon, "doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep", that seems to be confined to certain parts of Belgium.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag marrish,

I agree with bibibiben. _Willen _is obsolete here and we even have a term for this if I am not mistaken; _pleonasme_.

_Mogen wij U vragen persoonlijk op deze vergadering aanwezig te zijn.
_or _
Mogen wij U vragen *om* persoonlijk op deze vergadering aanwezig te zijn._

However, many will perceive the use of _te willen _as correct.
Groetjes Herman


----------



## Peterdg

Both sequences are correct (I live in (and I am from) Belgium). 

Also, I don't agree with the "pleonasm" theory for "willen". This is a standard (be it formal) courtesy formulation (at least it is in Belgium). Compare it with "Gelieve aanwezig te willen zijn op ..." which is far less intrusive than "Gelieve aanwezig te zijn op...", which has more of a command.


----------



## bibibiben

It's a a tautology according to http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/861/. "It's best avoided."


----------



## bibibiben

Marrish,

I forgot to mention that this "doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep" may be a common thing in certain parts of Belgium, it is not much accepted there either. More information can be found on
http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?fid=519. As you can see, the sentence "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn" is labeled "liever niet", while "Janne had beloofd dat ze aanwezig zou zijn" gets the green light.


----------



## Peterdg

Bibibiben,

Kijk eens naar deze geanimeerde discussie die, voor zover ik het kan beoordelen, over hetzelfde gaat.

Volgens wat in die thread gezegd wordt, zijn volgens de ANS alle volgordes goed (ik heb niet de moeite genomen om het zelf op te zoeken omdat het ook mijn standpunt is).

Wat betreft het standpunt van de taaltelefoon: ik krijg huiduitslag wanneer ik zoiets lees: jeugdherinneringen aan de taallessen Nederlands toen ik jong was. De hoeveelheid onzin die daar over ons werd uitgestort, tart werkelijk elke verbeelding en heeft er ook voor gezorgd dat de helft van Vlaanderen met een taalcomplex rondloopt. Wat betekent dat nu: "liever niet"? Het is juist of het is niet juist. Zulke uitspraken doen de mensen gewoon twijfelen aan hun eigen taalgevoel en dat introduceert juist foute dingen. Grrr. (Een bekend voorbeeld is "heten" en "noemen"; men heeft de mensen zo gek gemaakt dat ze zelf niet meer weten wanneer wat te gebruiken. Het gekke is dat wanneer de mensen dialect spreken, ze de twee nooit verkeerd zullen gebruiken; alleen als ze AN spreken, worden "noemen" en "heten" door en voor elkaar gebruikt).


----------



## bibibiben

Nee, de link in je post verwijst niet naar een discussie over doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke groep. De geanimeerde discussie gaat slechts over de volgorde van werkwoorden binnen die werkwoordelijke groep. Op dat punt kan er in het Nederlands inderdaad flink gehusseld worden.

Doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke groep daarentegen heeft betrekking op het binnendringen van een _niet-werkwoordelijk element_ in die groep. Bijvoorbeeld een adjectief als 'aanwezig'. Geen mens in Nederland zal zoiets als een adjectief in de werkwoordelijke groep zetten. In Vlaanderen gebeurt dat lokaal wel. Omdat het in Vlaanderen dus evenmin een wijdverspreid fenomeen is, kan ik mij goed voorstellen dat de lui van de Vlaamse Taaltelefoon niet onmiddellijk met het stempeltje '100% goedgekeurd' klaarstaan.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik zie niet in waarom dat niet zou kunnen. 

"Hij wil aanwezig zijn". Hier kan het gewoon niet anders dan dat "aanwezig"  de werkwoordelijke groep verbreekt. 

Dat  een en ander in sommige streken als minder natuurlijk wordt ervaren, doet hier niets aan af. Feit is dat het (in delen van?) Vlaanderen wel gewoon is.


----------



## bibibiben

In al mijn andere posts in deze draad zei ik het zoals het hoorde, maar in mijn post hiervoor niet. Terecht ontstaat dan verwarring. Het gaat natuurlijk om de werkwoordelijke _eindgroep_. "De werkwoordelijke eindgroep is de opeenvolging van werkwoordsvormen aan het eind van een hoofd- of bijzin. De persoonsvorm van een hoofdzin maakt nooit deel uit van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep." [uit diezelfde link van een paar posts geleden: http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?fid=519]

Ik begrijp eerlijk gezegd niet waarom het zo bezwaarlijk is dat niet alle varianten in taaluitingen het tot de standaard hebben geschopt of zullen schoppen. De standaardtaal neemt nu eenmaal niet alles op. Ik ben bijvoorbeeld opgegroeid met 'wij wouen', maar weet dat ik dat niet tegen zomaar iedereen kan zeggen. Behoort niet tot de standaardtaal. Nou, prima. Dan zeg ik wel 'wij wilden'. En het leven gaat door.


----------



## Peterdg

> In al mijn andere posts in deze draad zei ik het zoals het hoorde, maar in mijn post hiervoor niet. Terecht ontstaat dan verwarring. Het gaat natuurlijk om de werkwoordelijke _eindgroep._


Ik had het niet eens gemerkt. 


> Ik ben bijvoorbeeld opgegroeid met 'wij wouen',


Ik met "wij wouden". Wat is daar nu verkeerd aan?

Ik plak hier nu wel smiley'tjes in maar ik kan me hier behoorlijk over opwinden (maar laat het niet aan je hart komen).  Kijk, ik zou hier graag een Nederlandse professor taalkunde (ik ben helaas zijn naam vergeten) citeren die in een radiointerview zei: "Jullie, in Vlaanderen, zijn voortdurend bezig met taal, met wat juist is en wat fout is. In Nederland speelt dit helemaal niet. Voor een Nederlander is het heel eenvoudig: hij spreekt Nederlands, dus, wat hij zegt is per definitie goed Nederlands". Ik zou willen dat we in Vlaanderen ook ooit zover komen en dat we gespaard zouden blijven van taalridders als Geert Van Istendael die menen dat ze een hele bevolking mogen stigmatiseren (ik had hier eerst een veel onvriendelijker versie neergepend).


----------



## marrish

I've started this thread in English so that those aspiring to learning Dutch could have access to what would have been said here. Personally I don't find any hindrance to participate in the Dutch language posts but it is not necessarily the case for those reading our posts. But, leave it. I am most pleased by the responses.


In order not to change the language policy I thought of, let me express my warmest thanks ('t is koud) to all the participants so far. While a couple of you mentioned the ''animated thread'', this thread has proven to be as much animated, I should say. It is a pleasure to have started such a thread and to have your well defined responses. 

All of you have helped me to make out my mind with respect to the topic and have expanded the sources I can consult. Still, I believe the merit of these forums is that we rely on personal opinions of the speakers of the respective languages. 

May I ask a side question, please? What is wrong with wouden? Or ik wou? Should it be ik wilde? Ik ben geen wilde, als jullie je het afvragen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Marrish, 



marrish said:


> May I ask a side question, please? What is wrong with wouden? Or ik wou? Should it be ik wilde? Ik ben geen wilde, als jullie je het afvragen.


This depends on who you ask. The official point of view is this: 

http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/919/

Which means that both conjugations are correct. My personal opinion is that if you allow variation you create confusion among non-native speaker and native speakers alike. I have to admit though that my influence at the _Taalunie_ is rather limited . 

Full conjugation tabel: http://nl.wiktionary.org/wiki/willen/vervoeging without _wouen_ .

Groetjes Herman


----------



## bibibiben

marrish said:


> I've started this thread in English so that those aspiring to learning Dutch could have access to what would have been said here. Personally I don't find any hindrance to participate in the Dutch language posts but it is not necessarily the case for those reading our posts. But, leave it. I am most pleased by the responses.


Sorry for switching back to Dutch. I was more or less lured into it, I guess.



marrish said:


> In order not to change the language policy I thought of, let me express my warmest thanks ('t is koud) to all the participants so far. While a couple of you mentioned the ''animated thread'', this thread has proven to be as much animated, I should say. It is a pleasure to have started such a thread and to have your well defined responses.


Yes, this was an animated discussion indeed. Certainly thanks to Peterdg as well, who didn't shy away from giving a firm opinion. I like that.



marrish said:


> May I ask a side question, please? What is wrong with wouden? Or ik wou? Should it be ik wilde? Ik ben geen wilde, als jullie je het afvragen.


NewtonCircus provided you with some very useful information. I knew that 'wou' is quite acceptable, but I must say that the rather lenient stance towards 'wouden' by some language authorities surprised me. I was expecting a searing condemnation by all of them.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Marrish,
> 
> I forgot to mention that this "doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep" may be a common thing in certain parts of Belgium, it is not much accepted there either. More information can be found on
> http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?fid=519. As you can see, the sentence "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn" is labeled "liever niet", while "Janne had beloofd dat ze aanwezig zou zijn" gets the green light.



Jonge jonge wat een spijkers op laag water om in deze zin te vallen over de plaatsing van "zou": Voor mij zijn ze alle twee (alletwee?), beide dus, even goed. "Liever niet"???. Bwaaahhh


----------



## luitzen

Volgens mij betekenen _wilde_ en wou alsmede _wilden_ en _wouden_ helemaal niet hetzelfde. _wilde_ is de onvoltooid verleden tijd van _willen_, terwijl _wou_ behalve de onvoltooid verleden tijd ook hetzelfde kan zijn als _zou willen_, dus de onvoltooid verleden toekomende tijd van _willen_.

Onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd: ik wil
Onvoltooid verleden tijd: ik wilde/ik wou
Onvoltooid tegenwoordige toekomende tijd: ik zal willen
Onvoltooid verleden toekomende tijd: ik wou/ik zou willen

Daarbij moet ik zeggen dat ik, als Fries, de constructie _ik zou willen_ erg onnatuurlijk over vind komen, vooral in de spreektaal, maar misschien dat dit in het zuiden van het land gangbaarder is.


----------



## matakoweg

eno2 said:


> Jonge jonge wat een spijkers op laag water om in deze zin te vallen over de plaatsing van "zou": Voor mij zijn ze alle twee (alletwee?), beide dus, even goed. "Liever niet"???. Bwaaahhh



Voor mij is de zin "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn" zeer ongrammaticaal. Zodra ik dit soort zinnen hoor weet ik dat het een Belg is die ze uitspreekt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jonge jonge wat een spijkers op laag water om in deze zin te vallen over de plaatsing van "zou": Voor mij zijn ze alle twee (alletwee?), beide dus, even goed. "Liever niet"???. Bwaaahhh



In Nederland is de plaatsing van 'zou' anders cruciaal. "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn" zou in Nederland niet door de beugel kunnen.


----------



## eno2

O ja? Blijkbaar zijn we enorm gescheiden door een gemeenschappelijke taal.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> O ja? Blijkbaar zijn we enorm gescheiden door een gemeenschappelijke taal.


Ja, waarlijk verwonderlijk. Voor mij zijn beide "Janne" zinnen ook volledig aanvaardbaar.


----------



## matakoweg

Peterdg said:


> Ja, waarlijk verwonderlijk. Voor mij zijn beide "Janne" zinnen ook volledig aanvaardbaar.


Interessant. Als er in de bijzin een woord als "gisteren" wordt toegevoegd, welke zin(nen) is dat nog grammaticaal voor onze Vlaamse Vrienden:

Janne had beloofd dat ze gisteren zou aanwezig zijn.
Janne had beloofd dat ze zou gisteren aanwezig zijn.
Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig gisteren zijn.


----------



## Peterdg

matakoweg said:


> Interessant. Als er in de bijzin een woord als "gisteren" wordt toegevoegd, welke zin(nen) is dat nog grammaticaal voor onze Vlaamse Vrienden:
> 
> Janne had beloofd dat ze gisteren zou aanwezig zijn.
> Janne had beloofd dat ze zou gisteren aanwezig zijn.
> Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig gisteren zijn.


+ 
Janne had beloofd dat ze gisteren aanwezig zou zijn.
Janne had beloofd dat ze aanwezig zou zijn gisteren.
Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn gisteren.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> +
> Janne had beloofd dat ze gisteren aanwezig zou zijn.
> Janne had beloofd dat ze aanwezig zou zijn gisteren.
> Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn gisteren.


Voor mij al goed.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Voor mij is de zin "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn" zeer ongrammaticaal. Zodra ik dit soort zinnen hoor weet ik dat het een Belg is die ze uitspreekt.



Natuurlijk is Nederland normgevend. Maar je moet het niet overdrijven tot in de kleinste futiliteit. Wat in Vlaanderen in de standaardtaal algemeen gebruikt wordt, moet ook een kans krijgen. Ik heb er trouwens geen bezwaar tegen als Vlaming geïdentificeerd te worden door beschaafd taalgebruik dat mij verraadt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk is Nederland normgevend. Maar je moet het niet overdrijven tot in de kleinste futiliteit. Wat in Vlaanderen in de standaardtaal algemeen gebruikt wordt, moet ook een kans krijgen. Ik heb er trouwens geen bezwaar tegen als Vlaming geïdentificeerd te worden door beschaafd taalgebruik dat mij verraadt.



Nee, niet mee eens. Deze volgorde wijkt te veel af van de norm zoals die geldt in Nederland en het ziet er niet naar uit dat deze afwijkende volgorde in Nederland ooit als een futiliteit ervaren zal worden. Dit soort afwijkingen kun je dus simpelweg niet meesmokkelen in de norm. En als dit nou het enige was waarin het Vlaams-Nederlands van het Nederlands-Nederlands verschilt, dan is er misschien nog wel een mouw aan te passen. Maar nee, het wemelt van de verschillen, subtiel, minder subtiel en niet te missen zo opvallend. Het lijkt me daarom zinloos om nog langer krampachtig vast te houden aan een norm die voor beide landen geldt. Erken en benoem gewoon de verschillen.

Dit lijkt me een verstandiger aanpak:

– De standaard in Nederland geldt alleen voor Nederland en moet juist niet normgevend voor Vlaanderen zijn;
– Vlaanderen werkt aan een standaard die ook alleen maar voor Vlaanderen geldt;
– De Nederlandse Taalunie waakt over beide standaarden.

Zo simpel kan het zijn!

Edit: taalautoriteit c.q. klojo Ruud Hendrickx moet vooral _niet_ meewerken aan de totstandkoming van de Vlaamse standaard. Hij lijkt nog van de generatie te zijn die vindt dat het Nederlands-Nederlands normgevend is. Met die heilloze instelling krijg je nooit een volwaardige Vlaamse standaard van de grond.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik heb de indruk dat er nu gezocht wordt naar een algemene norm met variatiemogelijkheid: standaardnederlands in het hele taalgebied, maar... En dat lijkt me ook de beste optie.

Ik wil het even constructief proberen te bekijken (al lijkt dat minder nodig na de bijdrage van Bibibiben, die ik over het hoofd had gezien). Ik bedoel: ik zie een bepaalde logica in beide zinnen, maar slechts één van die twee wordt erkend als grammaticaal. Het gaat m.i. over de sterkte van de band tussen predicaat of object en verbum, zoals in *"Ze zei dat ze zou aanwezig zijn". De Vlamingen vinden die band zo sterk dat ze vaak spontaan, vanuit hun taalgevoel, die zinsdelen samen houden, maar eilaas, het wordt niet overall erkend als grammaticaal. Anderzijds: zelfs in mijn dialect zou ik die zin niet produceren. 

Nu, aan het andere uiteinde, lijkt mij, zitten de Nederlanders, die zover gaan dat ze eerder zullen zeggendat  "kinderen iets af moeten leren", terwijl geen enkele Vlaming dat spontaan zal doen (...). Hier wordt het prefix van een scheidbaar werkwoord zelfs in de infinitiefpositie/werkwoordelijke eindgroep losgemaakt. Ik zie een gelijkaardig fenomeen met relativa en vraagwoorden: mij lijkt dat Nederlanders meer houden van "De tafel waar je dat op hebt gezet"/"Waar heb je dat op gezet?" dan van "waarop". Dat is voor mij heel opvallend, ongebruikelijk, maar al die voorbeelden en de regel hierboven lijken mij allemaal gebaseerd op een een bepaalde (consequente) logica die voor ons niet geldt.


----------



## Chimel

In deze en andere discussies over de norm denk ik dat we twee zaken duidelijker moeten onderscheiden:
a) een norm erkennen
b) wat niet tot deze norm hoort verwerpen

Het eerste lijkt mij een noodzaak. Er moet ergens een duidelijke taalnorm zijn. Of dat één norm voor het hele Nederlandstalige gebied of twee aparte voor Vlaanderen en Nederland, zoals Bibiben hierboven suggereert, laat ik aan jullie over. Maar de onduidelijkheid die nu soms heerst kan lastig zijn, onder meer voor wie Nederlands leert.

Als ik nu bv leerkracht Nederlands in Wallonië zou zijn, zou ik na heel die discussie nog niet weten of ik "dat ze zou aanwezig zijn" al dan niet als fout zou moeten beschouwen. Moet ik rekening houden met het feit dat mijn leerlingen eerder met Vlamingen (en uit welke regio?) dan met Nederlanders in kontakt zulen zijn? Of speelt dat geen rol? Niet gemakkelijk, geef het toe...

Maar a) houdt niet noodzakelijk b) in, wat een aantal Vlamingen op dit forum lijken te vrezen. Je kunt erkennen dat een bepaalde manier van spreken niet tot de norm hoort, ook als die regionaal zeer gebruikelijk is, zonder die te verwerpen en/of de mensen een schuldgevoel te geven omdat zij zoiets zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

... Of je houdt het bij een Vlaamse reflex: eigenlijk moet het anders, maar je hoort zoiets vaak in Vlaanderen - en op het (schriftelijk) examen is dat fout. In de mondelinge praktijk maakt het al veel minder uit, omdat daar de duidelijkheid van de communicatie vooral van tel is. 

 Voor mij zou de zin op een examen fout, en ik zou hem als leerkracht telkens verbeteren. Het is voor mij een typisch aspect van het Nederlands, en niet louter een regionale kwestie. Op andere vlakken ben ik dan wel inschikkelijker...


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee, niet mee eens. Deze volgorde wijkt te veel af van de norm zoals die geldt in Nederland en het ziet er niet naar uit dat deze afwijkende volgorde in Nederland ooit als een futiliteit ervaren zal worden. Dit soort afwijkingen kun je dus simpelweg niet meesmokkelen in de norm. En als dit nou het enige was waarin het Vlaams-Nederlands van het Nederlands-Nederlands verschilt, dan is er misschien nog wel een mouw aan te passen. Maar nee, het wemelt van de verschillen, subtiel, minder subtiel en niet te missen zo opvallend. Het lijkt me daarom zinloos om nog langer krampachtig vast te houden aan een norm die voor beide landen geldt. Erken en benoem gewoon de verschillen.
> 
> Dit lijkt me een verstandiger aanpak:
> 
> – De standaard in Nederland geldt alleen voor Nederland en moet juist niet normgevend voor Vlaanderen zijn;
> – Vlaanderen werkt aan een standaard die ook alleen maar voor Vlaanderen geldt;
> – De Nederlandse Taalunie waakt over beide standaarden.
> 
> Zo simpel kan het zijn!
> 
> Edit: taalautoriteit c.q. klojo Ruud Hendrickx moet vooral _niet_ meewerken aan de totstandkoming van de Vlaamse standaard. Hij lijkt nog van de generatie te zijn die vindt dat het Nederlands-Nederlands normgevend is. Met die heilloze instelling krijg je nooit een volwaardige Vlaamse standaard van de grond.



Ook niet mee eens. Ik wil het Nederlands niet  zien verbrokkelen. Daarom aanvaard ik de ascendentie van Nederland. Laat de Taalunie maar over de norm waken.


----------



## juandee222

"ik wou dat ik 2 hondjes was, dan konden we samen spelen."


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ja, waarlijk verwonderlijk. Voor mij zijn beide "Janne" zinnen ook volledig aanvaardbaar.


Ik moet zeggen dat ik bij dergelijke futuliteiten enkel het zwaarwichtige oordeel van een echte taalautoriteit zou erkennen en niet zomaar alles wat medeforummers te binnen valt.... Zo was er hier iemand die zei dat hij direct de Belg ontdekt achter de woordplaatsing. Nou, ik ontdek direct de Nederlander achter elke uitgesproken twee of drie woorden....


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ook niet mee eens. Ik wil het Nederlands niet zien verbrokkelen. Daarom aanvaard ik de ascendentie van Nederland. Laat de Taalunie maar over de norm waken.



Het uiteendrijven van beide varianten is al lang en breed aan de gang en is ook niet meer te stoppen. Nu is het een uiterst traag proces, dus Vlamingen en Nederlanders zullen elkaar altijd wel blijven verstaan, maar iemand die een tekst in algemeen geaccepteerd Nederlands wil schrijven, stuit op dit moment al hier en daar op problemen. Althans, in Vlaanderen zal dat het geval zijn. Het komt toch nogal eens voor dat dat wat algemeen geaccepteerd is in Vlaanderen, niet tot de norm zoals die nu geldt blijkt te behoren. Wat daarbij ook niet helpt: blijven haken naar een gedeelde norm, maar tegelijkertijd je ertegen afzetten als het wezensvreemde elementen bevat. 

Met het opzetten van een Vlaamse-Nederlandse norm, die zal bestaan naast een Nederlands-Nederlandse norm, wordt het mogelijk om te ontsnappen aan dat steeds meer knellende keurslijf. Verder kun je nog een derde, overkoepelende norm in het leven roepen, die voor beide landen geldt. Deze zal zich echter verre moeten houden van kwesties waarover in Nederland en Vlaanderen te verschillend gedacht wordt. In zulke gevallen zal de gebruiker moeten terugvallen op de Vlaams-Nederlandse norm dan wel de Nederlands-Nederlandse norm.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het uiteendrijven van beide varianten is al lang en breed aan de gang en is ook niet meer te stoppen.
> .


Niet voor niets hebben we eeuwen als buffer gediend tegen de verfransing. Niet voor niets hebben we de taalstrijd gewonnen. Niet voor niets is het onderwijs in het Nederlands. Niet voor niets komen er steeds meer proficient Nederlands sprekende Vlamingen bij. Niet voor niets stuwt   het tij van de geschiedenis Vlaanderen richting onafhankelijkheid. Niet voor niets opent dat een mogelijkheid tot hereniging. Ikzelf ben een Groot-Nederlander. Je zal me dus nooit overtuigen.

Wat niet betekent dat Vlamingen geen invloed zouden  mogen en kunnen uitoefenen op het taalpatrimonium.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, voor mij hoeft het helemaal niet zo gezien te worden. Het enige (...) wat voor mij van tel lijkt, is dat er regels gelden die (taal met) kwaliteit garanderen, zonder te veel 'slordigheden', al is dat vermoedelijk hier geen echt passende term. Maar de norm mag m.i. wat 'divergeren' tussen Zuid en Noord, alleen niet te veel bij voorkeur... Maar ik vrees inderdaad wel dat de talen uit elkaar drijven, vooral in de gesproken vorm. Daar valt weinig aan te veranderen, denk ik.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Sjonge, voor mij hoeft het helemaal niet zo gezien te worden. Het enige (...) wat voor mij van tel lijkt, is dat er regels gelden die (taal met) kwaliteit garanderen, zonder te veel 'slordigheden', al is dat vermoedelijk hier geen echt passende term. Maar de norm mag m.i. wat 'divergeren' tussen Zuid en Noord, alleen niet te veel bij voorkeur... Maar ik vrees inderdaad wel dat de talen uit elkaar drijven, vooral in de gesproken vorm. Daar valt weinig aan te veranderen, denk ik.



Vergeet niet, dat we pakweg 100 jaar geleden alleen dialect praatten in Vlaanderen. Hoe is dat niet veranderd....


----------



## matakoweg

eno2 said:


> Ik moet zeggen dat ik bij dergelijke futuliteiten enkel het zwaarwichtige oordeel van een echte taalautoriteit zou erkennen en niet zomaar alles wat medeforummers te binnen valt.... Zo was er hier iemand die zei dat hij direct de Belg ontdekt achter de woordplaatsing. Nou, ik ontdek direct de Nederlander achter elke uitgesproken twee of drie woorden....



Ik denk dat dat wederzijds is!
Een zin als: "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn gisteren." hoor ik niet in het Nederlands van Nederlanders, wel in dat van Belgen. Voor mij klinkt dat ongrammaticaal, maar zoals met veel taalverschijnselen: als ik het vaak genoeg om mij heen zou horen, zou ik het op den duur wel aanvaarden als grammaticaal. 
Ik denk dat Belgen het ABN vaak zien als een "vreemde taal" omdat ze zelf een dialect spreken terwijl veel (West-)Nederlanders het ABN als hun eigen taal zien waarbij ze de lokale variant slechts in geringe mate hoeven aan te passen.


----------



## eno2

matakoweg said:


> Ik denk dat dat wederzijds is!
> Een zin als: "Janne had beloofd dat ze zou aanwezig zijn gisteren." hoor ik niet in het Nederlands van Nederlanders, wel in dat van Belgen. Voor mij klinkt dat ongrammaticaal, maar zoals met veel taalverschijnselen: als ik het vaak genoeg om mij heen zou horen, zou ik het op den duur wel aanvaarden als grammaticaal.
> _*Ik denk dat Belgen het ABN vaak zien als een "vreemde taal" omdat ze zelf een dialect spreken*_ terwijl veel (West-)Nederlanders het ABN als hun eigen taal zien waarbij ze de lokale variant slechts in geringe mate hoeven aan te passen.


Er is iets van aan , maar dat is de houding van het plebs. Ik zie het echt niet als een vreemde bezetting, onze opvoeding  en onderwijs in het Nederlands.


----------



## jacquesvd

marrish said:


> Hello,
> 
> For a couple of days I've been seeing the following notice in my lift:
> 
> Mogen wij U vragen persoonlijk op deze vergadering te willen aanwezig zijn of U te laten vertegenwoordigen [...]
> 
> The word order has made me think whether it was not possible to say it better, like ''aanwezig te willen zijn''. However I can't make up my mind since the notice is by a native speaker while I'm not one.
> 
> Can you please discuss the matter so that we can get more clarity on this matter please?



In written language your suggestion "aanwezig te willen zijn" is the preferred one but both are absolutely correct according to the ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst)

If you refer to a future event there are even three possible word orders like in the following example:

 Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog gespeeld zal worden
 Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog zal gespeeld worden
 Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog zal worden gespeeld

A check on preferences here in Flanders revealed that A) was  more popular than B) whilst C) had hardly any votes, but I repeat that the ANS considers the three possibilities as strictly correct and states that A) is generally preferred in written texts whereas B) would be more common in spoken language.
My personal impression is that A) is more popular in Flanders, B) however more used in the Netherlands.


----------



## eno2

jacquesvd said:


> In written language your suggestion "aanwezig te willen zijn" is the preferred one but both are absolutely correct according to the ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst)
> 
> If you refer to a future event there are even three possible word orders like in the following example:
> 
> Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog gespeeld zal worden
> Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog zal gespeeld worden
> Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog zal worden gespeeld
> 
> A check on preferences here in Flanders revealed that A) was  more popular than B) whilst C) had hardly any votes, but I repeat that the ANS considers the three possibilities as strictly correct and states that A) is generally preferred in written texts whereas B) would be more common in spoken language.
> My personal impression is that A) is more popular in Flanders, B) however more used in the Netherlands.



Oef, wat een verlichting. Ik zei al: allemaal goed.


----------



## ThomasK

ietwat verbaasd dat B toch goedgekeurd werd, al weet ik dat die heel populair is in Vlaanderen. Blijkbaar toch beschouwd als vooral spreektalig...


----------



## jacquesvd

Dit lijkt me een verstandiger aanpak:

– De standaard in Nederland geldt alleen voor Nederland en moet juist niet normgevend voor Vlaanderen zijn;
– Vlaanderen werkt aan een standaard die ook alleen maar voor Vlaanderen geldt;
– De Nederlandse Taalunie waakt over beide standaarden.

Ik denk dat er maar één standaard mag en kan zijn maar dat die ruimer moet worden opgevat dan nu het geval is. Pogingen die in het verleden ondernomen werden om alleen maar tot de standaardtaal toe te laten hetgeen in Nederland aanvaard werd zijn inderdaad tot mislukken gedoemd als het gaat om typische Vlaamse woorden of zinswendingen die niet tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen indruisen en algemeen gangbaar zijn in Vlaanderen, zoals bv. 'verwittigen' voor 'waarschuwen', goesting, 'tas koffie' voor 'kop koffie', 'er was geen kat' i.p.v. er was geen hond, etc. en daarom als standaardvariant erkend moeten worden.
 Maar er moet wel een norm worden gehandhaafd want anders is het einde zoek. Trouwens, dit gebeurt continu in het Engels dat bv. voor' either' of 'tomato' twee uitspraken erkent, amerikanismen als 'elevator' voor 'lift' of 'apartment' voor 'flat' niet afkeurt of in het Duits waar naast Sonnabend, Samstag voorkomt of specifieke algemeen gangbare Oostenrijkse of Zwitserse uitdrukkingswijzen nooit als fout zullen aangestreept worden en in de literatuur ook door Duitse uitgeverijen zullen gedrukt worden zoals 'heuer' voor 'dieses Jahr'. In Duitstalige weerberichten hoor ik in (D) Erheiterung, in (CH) Aufhellung in (A) Auflockerung en geen mens die eraan denkt twee van die drie als fout te bestempelen. Behoren 'Paradeiser' voor 'Tomate of 'Kukuruz' voor 'Tomate' en 'Erdapfel' voor 'Kartoffel' nog tot het standaard Duits of zijn dit Oostenrijkse regionalismen die toch buiten de standaardtaal vallen?

En terwijl er natuurlijk geen perfect onfeilbare scheidslijn te trekken valt tussen standaardtaal en regionalisme of regelrecht dialect, moet m.i. hetgeen door een voldoende groot percentage van moedertaalsprekers gebezigd wordt als standaardtaal erkend worden voor zover het niet ingaat tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen. Teruggrijpend naar hogere voorbeelden is de woordvolgorde in de aangehaalde zin dus subjectief te kiezen want niet alleen wordt elk van de varianten door een voldoende groot aantal mensen gebruikt en erkent bovendien het ANS ze; dienen voorts 'goesting' en 'tas koffie' als juist erkend te worden omdat ze absoluut algemeen zijn in Vlaanderen  en dus meer dan 30% sprekers hebben en niet tegen het taaleigen zondigen en blijft 'noemen' i.p.v. 'heten,' m.i. fout want niet absoluut algemeen in Vlaanderen alhoewel naar mijn gevoel oprukkend en zou het mettertijd misschien toch die status kunnen verwerven.  

Principieel zou de landsgrens geen rol mogen spelen, maar de facto doet ze dat toch, want eens een woord of zinswending algemeen in een land ontstaat het verlangen dit als standaard erkend te zien, zelfs indien men nog geen 10% van de sprekers van een taal uitmaakt  (bv.Oostenrijk) terwijl het m.i. toch minstens 30% zou moeten zijn. En wat dan gezegd van talen die in onafhankelijk geworden koloniën vele malen meer sprekers hebben dan in het oorspronkelijke moederland (Engels, Spaans, Portugees) : daar ontwikkelen die nieuwe loten aan de stam vanzelfsprekend wel een eigen standaard  (truck voor lorry, favor voor favour, defense voor defence, etc; durazno voor melocotón, palta voor aguacate, frutilla voor fresa, etc; trem voor comboio, urubu voor abutre alhoewel het in dit laatste geval om toch licht verschillende vogels gaat, etc.) en ook  een eigen uitspraak, maar worden die dan ten minste erkend in het land van oorsprong van de taal? Wordt eventueel de spelling aangepast?

Het Engels en het Spaans veranderen hun spelling amper; ook het Frans en het Duits zijn zeer spaarzaam met aanpassingen en als die komen zijn ze klein en doordacht. Het Portugees probeert al sinds de vijftiger jaren van de vorige eeuw tot een eenheidsspelling te komen tussen Brazilië, Mozambique, Angola en Portugal en slaagt daar niet in maar de talloze veranderingen hebben desastreuze gevolgen voor de kennis van de spelling en de leesbaarheid van oudere boeken. Het Nederlands scoort hier wel het slechtst van allemaal: ik kan het aantal spellingsveranderingen in mijn leven alleen al niet meer tellen met als eindresultaat dat het de enige spelling is die mij niet echt meer interesseert want schreef ik vroeger product met 'c' dan moest het op een bepaald moment met 'k' maar nu, geloof ik, weer met 'c' terwijl elektriciteit toch met 'k' blijft en zoëven dringend zo-even moest worden en ik niet meer weet wanneer men Middeleeuwen met hoofdletter dan wel kleine letter diende te schrijven, de aaneenschrijvingsregels weer veranderd zijn  enzovoort en enzoverder en men in bepaalde kringen zelfs opperde om om de 10 jaar een spellingsaanpassing door te voeren. Hoe verstandig het Engels dat woorden overneemt in de spelling van de oorspronkelijke taal en de uitspraak verbastert of het Spaans of Pools dat woorden overneemt en de buitenlandse uitspraak zo dicht mogelijk fonetisch omzet zodat je 'lider' voor leader of 'Szekspir' voor "Shakespeare" krijgt maar hun spelling dan wel ongewijzigd houden zodat ik probleemloos een boek uit de bibliotheek van mijn vader of grootvader kan lezen. 

n


----------



## eno2

Heikele thema's. Je maakt er je werk van. Helaas in dezelfde richting als Bibibiben.



> en blijft 'noemen' i.p.v. 'heten,' m.i. fout want niet absoluut algemeen in Vlaanderen alhoewel naar mijn gevoel oprukkend en zou het mettertijd misschien toch die status kunnen verwerven.


  Ik hoop van niet want  de fout is duidelijk en gemakkelijk te vermijden. 



> Het Nederlands scoort hier wel het slechtst van allemaal


  Absoluut, hatelijk zijn ze, al die veranderingen. Iedereen die erover gaat wil zijn stempeltje van de verandering op het woordbeeld drukken, in plaats van het te beschermen. 


> het Spaans of Pools dat woorden overneemt en de buitenlandse uitspraak zo dicht mogelijk fonetisch omzet zodat je 'lider' voor leader of 'Szekspir' voor "Shakespeare" krijgt maar hun spelling dan wel ongewijzigd houden zodat ik probleemloos een boek uit de bibliotheek van mijn vader of grootvader kan lezen.


  Het Spaans is toch wel grappig met zijn omsmeltingen van barbarismen. Zoniet lachwekkend. Ik begrijp ook niet dat je zowel Engeland looft dat woorden ongewijzigd overneemt als Spanje dat ze omsmelt.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik hoop van niet want  de fout is duidelijk en gemakkelijk te vermijden.


 Het grappige is dat de mensen in Vlaanderen "heten" en "noemen" wel correct gebruiken wanneer ze dialect spreken. 



> Absoluut, hatelijk zijn ze, al die veranderingen. Iedereen die erover gaat wil zijn stempeltje van de verandering op het woordbeeld drukken, in plaats van het te beschermen.


 Ik ben het eens met Jacques (en met jou). De spelling in het Nederlands zal me worst wezen.


> Het Spaans is toch wel grappig met zijn omsmeltingen van barbarismen. Zoniet lachwekkend.


Ik vond dit ook in het begin maar nu, na meer dan 20 jaar, is het zo vertrouwd geworden dat er niets grappigs meer aan is. Het is gewoon consequent.



> Ik begrijp ook niet dat je zowel Engeland looft dat woorden ongewijzigd overneemt als Spanje dat ze omsmelt.


Dit is niet tegenstrijdig. Beide talen gebruiken een ander systeem: het Engels kiest resoluut voor ethymologische spelling en Spaans voor fonetische spelling. Het is volstrekt onduidelijk waar het Nederlands voor kiest: waarom is "product" met een "c" en "kopiëren" met een "k"?


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Het is volstrekt onduidelijk waar het Nederlands voor kiest: waarom is "product" met een "c" en "kopiëren" met een "k"?


Haha, daar kom je me met iets. Volgens mij is het correcte Nederlands ONSCHRIJFBAAR,  niet in het minst vanwege de surreële c-k toestanden. Het lokaal is met een k. Maar locale toestanden zijn met een c. Je moet dus schrijven: het locale lokaal, als je het over een plaatselijk lokaal hebt.
Maar ja, ze hebben de progressieve spelling levend begraven.


----------



## bibibiben

jacquesvd said:


> In written language your suggestion "aanwezig te willen zijn" is the preferred one but both are absolutely correct according to the ANS (Algemene Nederlandse Spraakkunst)
> 
> If you refer to a future event there are even three possible word orders like in the following example:
> 
> Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog gespeeld zal worden
> Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog zal gespeeld worden
> Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog zal worden gespeeld
> 
> A check on preferences here in Flanders revealed that A) was  more popular than B) whilst C) had hardly any votes, but I repeat that the ANS considers the three possibilities as strictly correct and states that A) is generally preferred in written texts whereas B) would be more common in spoken language.
> My personal impression is that A) is more popular in Flanders, B) however more used in the Netherlands.


 
You’re mixing up two phenomena:
(1)  “doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep” (roughly “penetration of the clause-final verbal cluster”)
(2)  ordering of verbs in the clause-final verbal cluster

The sentence quoted by Marrish reads: “Mogen wij U vragen persoonlijk op deze vergadering te willen aanwezig zijn [...]”. This is a textbook example of (1):  penetration of the clause-final verbal cluster, as _aanwezig_ is a nonverbal element that has penetrated the verbal cluster. 

Penetrating the clause-final verbal cluster is a risky business. Quote from ANS:  _“In de standaardtaal is doorbreking slechts in bepaalde gevallen mogelijk. Bij twijfel over de aanvaardbaarheid van doorbreking is het daarom aan te bevelen niet-werkwoordelijke elementen vóór de tweede pool te plaatsen.”
_ 
Another interesting quote, taken from http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/_ver016200201_01/_ver016200201_01_0019.php:

_ "In vrijwel alle hedendaagse taalgidsen voor Vlaams-België komt de doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep ter sprake. Het verschijnsel is dan ook volop waarneembaar. En dan spreken we niet over de dialecten, maar over standaardtaal. Daaronder verstaan we hier: ‘het taalgebruik zoals we dat aantreffen in algemeen gerespecteerde kranten als De Morgen en De Standaard, scripties van universitaire studenten, radio en televisie, faculteitsvergaderingen, toespraken van de rector magnificus, enz.’ (vdHorst 1997a, 300). Maar die standaardtaal bevat elementen die bijna even algemeen afgekeurd worden. En de bedoelde doorbrekingen zijn daarvan een voorbeeld. Afkeuring lezen we bijvoorbeeld in Paardekoopers ABN-gids(1984, 31-32), de Taalwijzer van P. Cockx (2e druk z.j., 378-379), het Stijlboek van De Standaard van Permentier en Van den Eynden (1997,169-171), en Correct taalgebruik van Penninckx, Buyse en Smedts (Penninckx e.a. 2001, 308). Het lijstje van normatieve werken van de laatste decennia die hun afkeuring uitspreken over doorbroken werkwoordsgroepen, zou gemakkelijk met vele titels te vermeerderen zijn."_

More links:
http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/06/01/body.html
http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/06/03/03/body.html
http://taaltelefoon.vlaanderen.be/nlapps/docs/default.asp?fid=519

Now, moving on to your sentences:
(a) Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog *gespeeld zal worden*.
(b) Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog *zal gespeeld worden.*
(c) Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog *zal worden gespeeld.*

What we see are three possible orderings *of verbs. *None of the sentences contain a nonverbal element in the verbal cluster, so all sentences come under (2):  ordering of verbs in the clause-final verbal cluster.

By the way, I was rather surprised to read this comment you made: "My personal impression is that A) is more popular in Flanders, B) however more used in the Netherlands." Word order B is not common in the Netherlands. ANS confirms that this word order is in fact mostly confined to Belgian Dutch. Quote from http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/18/05/07/03/03/body.html (bold print is mine):

_"In groepen bestaande uit een vorm van een hulpwerkwoord van modaliteit + hebben, zijn of worden (al dan niet met te) + een deelwoord, kan het deelwoord op drie plaatsen staan: aan het begin van de eindgroep, helemaal achteraan of tussen de beide hulpwerkwoorden in; zie respectievelijk de (a) -, (b) - en (c) -varianten van de volgende voorbeeldzinnen:_
_(1a)       Ze denken dat hij niets gezien kan hebben._
_(1b)       Ze denken dat hij niets kan hebben gezien._
_(1c)        Ze denken dat hij niets kan gezien hebben._

_Hoewel alle drie de volgordevarianten in de standaardtaal voorkomen, is de mate waarin ze gebruikt worden niet in alle delen van het taalgebied en niet in alle vormen van taalgebruik dezelfde. __ Vooropplaatsing van het deelwoord (zoals in de (a) -zinnen) is de meest gangbare volgorde in gesproken taal in Nederland. Achteropplaatsing (zoals in de (b) -zinnen) komt vooral in geschreven taal voor, het meest in journalistiek taalgebruik (vergelijk ii 1). *Tussenplaatsing van het deelwoord komt in Nederland weinig voor.*__* In België is tussenplaatsing (zoals in de (c) -zinnen) in de praktijk juist de gebruikelijkste volgorde, al wordt voor de standaardtaal vaak de voorkeur gegeven aan een andere volgorde.* Net als in Nederland bestaat er een tendens om (vooral) in geschreven taal het deelwoord achterop te plaatsen."_

*Please note that (1b) corresponds to your c-sentence, while (1c) corresponds to your b-sentence:*

(1a)        Ze denken dat hij niets *gezien kan hebben*.     =             (a) Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog *gespeeld zal worden*.
(1b)       Ze denken dat hij niets *kan hebben gezien*.     =             (c) Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog *zal worden gespeeld*.
(1c)        Ze denken dat hij niets *kan gezien hebben*.     =             (b) Ik weet niet of dat stuk nog *zal gespeeld worden*.


----------



## bibibiben

jacquesvd said:


> Dit lijkt me een verstandiger aanpak:
> 
> – De standaard in Nederland geldt alleen voor Nederland en moet juist niet normgevend voor Vlaanderen zijn;
> – Vlaanderen werkt aan een standaard die ook alleen maar voor Vlaanderen geldt;
> – De Nederlandse Taalunie waakt over beide standaarden.
> 
> Ik denk dat er maar één standaard mag en kan zijn maar dat die ruimer moet worden opgevat dan nu het geval is. Pogingen die in het verleden ondernomen werden om alleen maar tot de standaardtaal toe te laten hetgeen in Nederland aanvaard werd zijn inderdaad tot mislukken gedoemd als het gaat om typische Vlaamse woorden of zinswendingen die niet tegen het Nederlandse taaleigen indruisen en algemeen gangbaar zijn in Vlaanderen, zoals bv. 'verwittigen' voor 'waarschuwen', goesting, 'tas koffie' voor 'kop koffie', 'er was geen kat' i.p.v. er was geen hond, etc. en daarom als standaardvariant erkend moeten worden.



Ha, ik ben blij een medestander te hebben gevonden! Maar ja, of we iedereen zullen meekrijgen... In elk geval zal het niet lukken om eno2 aan boord te hijsen.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> Ha, ik ben blij een medestander te hebben gevonden! Maar ja, of we iedereen zullen meekrijgen... In elk geval zal het niet lukken om eno2 aan boord te hijsen.


Ik weet niet of ik nu een medestander of een tegenstander ben van wat jullie bedoelen. Ik zie het zoals ze het in het Spaans hebben opgelost (Nueva gramática de la lengua española, 2009, Real academia de la lengua española). Men beschrijft hoe iets gebruikt wordt en waar. Zo simpel is het. Dan gaat het als volgt:

1) Algemene regel
2) In Spanje altijd zo
3) In de Cono Sur soms anders
4) in Cuba over het algemeen anders
5) in Mexico gewoonlijk ... maar soms ook...
6) de constructie _yyyy, _die soms voorkomt in_ XXXX,_ is nooit doorgedrongen tot het algemeen taalgebruik.

Voila. (de vermelding van de regio's in mijn voorbeeld is volledig willekeurig en hoeft niet per se overeen te komen met een bestaande regel in de NGLE)


> _"In vrijwel alle hedendaagse taalgidsen voor Vlaams-België komt de doorbreking van de werkwoordelijke eindgroep ter sprake. Het verschijnsel is dan ook volop waarneembaar. En dan spreken we niet over de dialecten, maar over standaardtaal. Daaronder verstaan we hier: ‘het taalgebruik zoals we dat aantreffen in algemeen gerespecteerde kranten als De Morgen en De Standaard, scripties van universitaire studenten, radio en televisie, faculteitsvergaderingen, toespraken van de rector magnificus, enz.’ (vdHorst 1997a, 300). Maar die standaardtaal bevat elementen die bijna even algemeen afgekeurd worden. En de bedoelde doorbrekingen zijn daarvan een voorbeeld. _


Wat dit betekent is dat die doorbreking niet als fout wordt beschouwd in Vlaanderen. Nu kan men (Paardekopers, de Standaard stijlgids, Geert van Istendael, Hendrickx of de koning en de koningin van België) dat afkeuren zoveel men wil, maar als dat niet in het taalgevoel van de Vlaming zit, dan zal het er ook nooit inkomen. Dit doet me denken aan die regel in het Engels die zegt dat een voorzetsel nooit aan het einde van een zin mag komen. Er zijn nog altijd grammatica's en tests (en waarschijnlijk ook een aantal taalgebruikers) die zich aan deze regel houden terwijl de hedendaagse taalrealiteit  gewoon bewijst dat het volkomen achterhaald is.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Je moet dus schrijven: het locale lokaal, als je het over een plaatselijk lokaal hebt.


Nee hoor, zowel _lokaal_ als zelfstandig naamwoord als _lokaal_ als bijvoeglijk naamwoord wordt met een k geschreven. _Locatie_ wordt daarentegen wel met een c geschreven.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> Wat dit betekent is dat die doorbreking niet als fout wordt beschouwd in Vlaanderen. Nu kan men (Paardekopers, de Standaard stijlgids, Geert van Istendael, Hendrickx of de koning en de koningin van België) dat afkeuren zoveel men wil, maar als dat niet in het taalgevoel van de Vlaming zit, dan zal het er ook nooit inkomen..


 
Ik vraag me af of elke Vlaming zich in deze conclusie zal kunnen vinden. In dezelfde tekst als die waaruit ik het citaat heb gelicht, namelijk http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/_ver016200201_01/_ver016200201_01_0019.php, staat ook te lezen:

“Dankzij Vanacker (1964; 1970) weten we dat de constructie in Vlaams-Belgische dialecten minder algemeen is dan soms wordt gedacht. De provincie Antwerpen en delen van Oost-Vlaanderen bijvoorbeeld doorbreken weinig. Ook is doorbreking niet algemeen in die zin dat men altijd en overal doorbreekt. Ook frequente doorbrekers gebruiken regelmatig de niet-doorbroken volgorde.“

Da’s toch geen kleine hap uit Vlaanderen die wat huiveriger tegenover doorbreking staat. In dit licht zijn ook de opmerkingen van ThomasK in de berichten die hij op 29 juni in deze draad heeft geplaatst, interessant:

“Anderzijds: zelfs in mijn dialect zou ik die zin niet produceren.”

“Voor mij zou de zin op een examen fout, en ik zou hem als leerkracht telkens verbeteren. Het is voor mij een typisch aspect van het Nederlands, en niet louter een regionale kwestie. Op andere vlakken ben ik dan wel inschikkelijker...”


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee hoor, zowel _lokaal_ als zelfstandig naamwoord als _lokaal_ als bijvoeglijk naamwoord wordt met een k geschreven. _Locatie_ wordt daarentegen wel met een c geschreven.


Goed, de locatie van het lokaal is lokaal dan. Hoera.


----------



## eno2

@PeterDG
De derde wereldtaal Spaans is niet te vergelijken met Nederlands. Zij zitten met hun 332 miljoen erg verspreid. Wij met onze 23 miljoen zitten samengeperst op een kleine locatie. Dat kan je niet met dezelfde regelgeving benaderen.


----------



## Chimel

Ik stel mij volgende vraag: hoe zit het me de relatie tussen het Zwitsersduits en het standaard Duits? Want De Zwitsers kunnen ook serieus van de norm afwijken, ik heb het soms behoorlijk moeilijk om hen te verstaan.

Zijn er mensen die pleiten voor een andere norm, naast het Duits? Worden op school in Zwitserland andere zaken al dan niet als fout beschouwd? Zijn er op zo'n forum discussies als deze tussen Duitsers en Zwitsers (of Oostenrijkers, wat mij betreft)?

Misschien interessant om na te gaan hoe hiermee in het Duitstalige gebied wordt omgegaan, want het is weliswaar groter dan het Nederlandstalige gebied, maar geografisch niet zo uitgestrekt als het Spaanse en de relatie standaardtaal/regionale varianten/dialecten is m.i. gelijkaardig.


----------



## eno2

De vijf zes Duitsers bij mij hier die zoiets als een "uitgebreide familie" vormen, komen van verschillende delen van Duitsland, en zeggen over hun onderlinge communicatie  dat ze elkaar nauwelijks verstaan als ze hun eigen landstaal spreken. Ik weet niet of ze "Hochdeutsh" (Mit Standarddeutsch werden alle standardisierten Sprachvarietäten im  deutschen Sprachraum bezeichnet und so von den nicht standardisierten  Sprachvarietäten abgegrenzt: den Dialekten, Umgangssprachen, Fachsprachen und Soziolekten. Standardisierte Sprachvarietäten werden zur überregionalen Verständigung verwendet.) spreken dan, wij gebruiken Spaans onderling. 

Nederlands wordt volgens mij een derde rang taal, als het al niet verdwijnt (zoals Mülisch dacht). Als dat gevaar inderdaad reëel is, kunnen we dat beter afremmen door te homogeniseren. In tegenstelling tot regionaliseren en verbrokkelen. 

Ik ben dus bereid de werkwoordvolgorde niet meer te doorbreken. Voor zover ik daar nog "vast" in kan worden op mijn leeftijd. Deelwoord achterop, van nu af aan.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Chimel said:


> Zijn er op zo'n forum discussies als deze tussen Duitsers en Zwitsers (of Oostenrijkers, wat mij betreft)?


Ik ben actief op technologie- en wetenschapsforums, sporadisch ook Duitstalige en schuine opmerkingen van Duitsers over reacties in _Schwitzerdütsch_ en _Österreichisch_ zijn hier zeker niet onbestaande. Dit legt toch dezelfde intolerantie en provincialistische houding t.o.v. een afwijkend taalgebruik bloot.
Engelstalige forums zijn in dit opzicht veel toleranter. Uiteraard is de status van het Engels hier een belangrijke factor.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

eno2 said:


> Nederlands wordt volgens mij een derde rang taal, als het al niet verdwijnt (zoals Mülisch dacht). Als dat gevaar inderdaad reëel is, kunnen we dat beter afremmen door te homogeniseren. In tegenstelling tot regionaliseren en verbrokkelen.



Ik ben bang dat mensen juist _willen _regionaliseren. Mensen maken graag deel uit van een groep, en sociolecten / dialecten zijn een gangbaar middel om zich te onderscheiden van andere groepen. Een natuurlijk proces waar weinig tegen gedaan kan worden. En wat mij betreft hoeft dat ook niet, alles evolueert volgens dezelfde principes, en talen komen en talen gaan.


----------



## eno2

Brownpaperbag said:


> Ik ben bang dat mensen juist _willen _regionaliseren. Mensen maken graag deel uit van een groep, en sociolecten / dialecten zijn een gangbaar middel om zich te onderscheiden van andere groepen. Een natuurlijk proces waar weinig tegen gedaan kan worden. En wat mij betreft hoeft dat ook niet, alles evolueert volgens dezelfde principes, en talen komen en talen gaan.


Ik volg momenteel een hilarische discussie tussen voorstanders van dialect en voorstanders van standaardtaal. Om je te bescheuren, de pretenties van de dialectsprekers tegenwoordig. Het lijkt inderdaad wel of ze de opperhand krijgen in Vlaanderen tegenwoordig.

Eén klein voorbeeld:


> Een persoonlijk voorbeeld: mijn Limburgs dialect kan ik mij behelpen in zowat de hele Euregio.


Deze persoon beweert dat hij met zijn dialect in de hele Europese Unie terecht kan. Om je te bescheuren...


----------



## NewtonCircus

eno2 said:


> Deze persoon beweert dat hij met zijn dialect in de hele Europese Unie terecht kan. Om je te bescheuren...


Dit is inderdaad wat overdreven maar verwantschap met het Duits is er in ieder geval. Zoek "Limburgse les" (bCK2uHwzD1M) op Youtube.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ha, ik ben blij een medestander te hebben gevonden! Maar ja, of we iedereen zullen meekrijgen... *In elk geval zal het niet lukken om eno2 aan boord te hijsen.*



Zegt Ernst Niessen (die misschien de oorspronkelijke bron niet aangeeft):

De Vlamingen, die pas in 1930 in hun moedertaal konden gaan studeren,  hadden te kampen met grote achterstand. Zij beheersten de Nederlandse  cultuurtaal onvoldoende. De dialecten hadden in Vlaanderen een zeer  sterke positie. Het Frans zou nog tientallen jaren de cultuurtaal zijn  van een belangrijk deel van de Vlaamse elite. De schrijftaal, die  wemelde van de belgicismen en ook in heel Vlaanderen dienst deed als  spreektaal bij formele aangelegenheden, zat de ontplooiing van het  Algemeen Nederlands in de weg.

'Vlamingen zijn schizofreen', schrijft de jonge Vlaamse auteur Tom  Lanoye. 'Zij kijken tegen Nederlanders op en haten hen tegelijk  hartgrondig.' Die twijfel tussen aantrekken en afstoten kenmerkt ook de  waardering van de Noord-Nederlandse taal: behoefte aan ontlening uit het  noorden enerzijds en angst voor verhollandsing anderzijds leidden tot  een beweging naar het noorden toe en een van het noorden weg.

Een uiting van de beweging naar het noorden toe is de officiële  taalpolitiek van culturele organisaties en regeringsinstanties die  verantwoordelijk zijn voor cultuur en onderwijs. De druk van deze  beweging wordt aanvaard, omdat de algemene opvatting is dat de invloed  van het Frans alleen gestuit kan worden door de wal van een algemene  Nederlandse cultuurtaal; een onsamenhangende verzameling dialecten en  zelfs een Vlaamse cultuurtaal zijn voor dat doel te zwak. Die algemene  taal speelde lange tijd een geringe rol in Vlaanderen, maar hoe meer men  de eenheid met het noorden benadrukte, hoe meer die eenheid ook  daadwerkelijk ontstond.

Voor zover het integrationisme politiek gemotiveerd is, verklaart het  ook de tegenovergestelde houding van velen die betwijfelen of het wel  juist is een deel van de eigenheid op te geven in ruil voor politiek  gewin. De tegenbeweging van het noorden weg wordt bovendien gevoed door  de frustratie van hen die niet erin slagen de officiële standaardtaal in  alle opzichten (jij of gij, spelling, zinsbouw) naar behoren te  gebruiken.

Onderzoek bevestigt de innerlijke strijd waarbij goede voornemens  wedijveren met praktische moeilijkheden. Nieuwe Noord-Nederlandse  zinsconstructies blijken in Vlaanderen onbekend en als moeilijk ervaren  te worden. Toen aan Vlamingen werd gevraagd een oordeel uit te spreken  over het taalgebruik van Vlaamse en Nederlandse deelnemers aan een  bekende quiz die in Noord en Zuid werd uitgezonden, reageerden zij  dubbelzinnig en wat ontredderd. Zij waren zeker niet enthousiast over  het taalgebruiik van hun landgenoten, maar vonden dat van de  Nederlanders geen passend alternatief. De Vlamingen pleitten voor een  derde weg, die er niet was, niet is en hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook nooit  zal komen.

Telkens weer blijken Vlamingen op twee gedachten te hinken. Aan de ene  kant vinden zij dat Vlaanderen het noorden niet slaafs hoeft na te  volgen, aan de andere kant dat Vlamingen veel van hun noorderburen  kunnen leren. Het overnemen van de noordelijke norm zou bovendien beter  te verteren zijn, als iets ertegenover stond. Maar in de praktijk worden  de Vlaamse frustraties nog eens versterkt door de - terechte - indruk  dat zuidelijke vernieuwingen in het noorden geen schijn van kans maken,  ondanks schaarse 'leenwoorden' als _afzien, nipt_ en _uitbater_  en incidentele pleidooien van minnaars van het zuidelijke Nederlands.  Hans Rombouts, die Nederlanders 'Vlaams' leert in zijn boek _Vloeiend Vlaams_ (1990), vindt _nefast_ (fataal), _resem_ (reeks) en _valavond_ (vooravond) prachtwoorden. Benno Barnard, een Nederlander die jarenlang als auteur en redacteur in Brussel werkte, beveelt _schabouwelijk_ (jammerlijk, ellendig) aan en _zielbraken_  (zieltogen, zich gruwelijk vervelen). En Geert Van Istendael vraagt  zich af: "Hoe kun je mooier zeggen dat een man geil naar een prachtige,  onbereikbare moordgriet staat te kijken dan: 'Ik stond daar met mijn  broek vol goesting'?"

De Vlamingen hebben geen sterke onderhandelingspositie, omdat  taalpolitieke overwegingen hen dwingen de noordelijke norm te  aanvaarden, terwijl niets de Nederlanders noopt het oor te luisteren te  leggen in het zuiden. De Vlaamse gespletenheid verklaart ook waarom de  Vlamingen die afstand willen bewaren tot het Nederlands, toch zo veel  uit het noorden overnemen, nauwelijks minder dan de voorstanders van  taaleenheid.

De toekomst van het Nederlands in Vlaanderen is zonneklaar. Het  VRT-Nederlands, dat Vlamingen als zeer beschaafd en correct beschouwen,  wordt de algemeen aanvaarde standaardtaal. Vlamingen kiezen dus voor een  Algemeen Nederlands met een paar zuidelijke kenmerken, niet zozeer  omdat zij dat willen - velen willen het ook - maar omdat Vlaanderen  door zijn perifere positie geen andere keuze heeft. Dat de noordelijke  norm in veel gevallen wel wordt aanvaard, maar nog niet gehoorzaamd,  verandert niets aan de richting waarin de ontwikkeling zich zal  voltrekken. Noord blijft Noord en Zuid blijft Zuid, maar zij ontmoeten  elkaar in de Algemene Nederlandse taal.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Ik volg momenteel een hilarische discussie tussen voorstanders van dialect en voorstanders van standaardtaal. Om je te bescheuren, de pretenties van de dialectsprekers tegenwoordig. Het lijkt inderdaad wel of ze de opperhand krijgen in Vlaanderen tegenwoordig.
> Eén klein voorbeeld:
> 
> Een persoonlijk voorbeeld: mijn Limburgs dialect kan ik mij behelpen in zowat de hele Euregio.
> 
> 
> Deze persoon beweert dat hij met zijn dialect in de hele Europese Unie terecht kan. Om je te bescheuren...




Nee, ik vind het eerlijk gezegd niet zo'n vreemde uitspraak. 

Allereerst: een Euregio is niet gelijk te stellen aan de EU. Wel zijn Euregio's grensoverschrijdend. Een interessante Euregio is de Euregio Maas-Rijn. Zie http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euregio_Maas-Rijn voor een kaartje. Deze regio bestaat uit delen van België, Nederland en Duitsland. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar in een groot gebied met een Limburgs dialect, al dan niet enigszins aangepast, goed terechtkan. Het kan zelfs wenselijk zijn. In plaats van dat gesprekspartners moeten zwoegen in Hoogduits of Standaardnederlands, kunnen ze uitwijken naar het Limburgs als 'middentaal'. Bij moeilijke (onderhandelings)gesprekken zou dat wel 'ns het ijs kunnen breken.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Nee, ik vind het eerlijk gezegd niet zo'n vreemde uitspraak.
> 
> Allereerst: een Euregio is niet gelijk te stellen aan de EU. Wel zijn Euregio's grensoverschrijdend. Een interessante Euregio is de Euregio Maas-Rijn. Zie [/COLOR]http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euregio_Maas-Rijn voor een kaartje. Deze regio bestaat uit delen van België, Nederland en Duitsland. Ik kan me voorstellen dat je daar in een groot gebied met een Limburgs dialect, al dan niet enigszins aangepast, goed terechtkan. Het kan zelfs wenselijk zijn. In plaats van dat gesprekspartners moeten zwoegen in Hoogduits of Standaardnederlands, kunnen ze uitwijken naar het Limburgs als 'middentaal'. Bij moeilijke (onderhandelings)gesprekken zou dat wel 'ns het ijs kunnen breken.



Hij had dan maar zijn euroregio moeten specifiëren, zoals het er staat klinkt het grappig pretentieus. Dialecten zijn goed voor gebruik in je geboortestreek, normaliter.


----------

